# Celine Sunglasses - Post Any Pictures and Questions Here!



## Miss World

Hi guys, I thought i would start a thread about anything and everything about Celine sunglasses and Eyewear.

Please feel free to share photos of your own sunglasses or give opinions on particular models. Also help others try and i.d model names and numbers of Celine sunglasses. 

Also please feel to post photos of Celebrities wearing Celine sunglasses. Also write the model name or number if you know it.

I hope this will be a great reference thread for Celine sunglasses.


----------



## Miss World

Okay i'll start. Here is a picture of Vogue Fashion Editor, Christine Centenera wearing the iconic Celine Shadow CL 40126 sunglasses in color Black Tortoise Shell. Color code is FU5/5I.


----------



## klb4556

Miranda Kerr and Hilary Duff in Thin Preppy 41049


----------



## klb4556

Myself in Thin Preppy ( forgive my really big boned nose bridge):


----------



## klb4556

Celine Diane 41432 reference pics, Alex from HRH collection:


----------



## klb4556

Australian/ American actress Jacinda Barrett in Celine Anna 41375


----------



## klb4556

Trying to post pics of lesser known and worn models, here is Baby Marta 41378 on Emilia Clarke:


----------



## Miss World

klb4556 said:


> Trying to post pics of lesser known and worn models, here is Baby Marta 41378 on Emilia Clarke:
> View attachment 3716281
> 
> View attachment 3716282


I've always wanted Baby Marta, the proportions are lovely.


----------



## Miss World

klb4556 said:


> Myself in Thin Preppy ( forgive my really big boned nose bridge):


Gorgeous, they look amazing on you


----------



## Miss World

Here are some photos of some ladies wearing the Celine Anna CL 41375 Cat Eye sunglasses.


----------



## klb4556

Miss World said:


> Here are some photos of some ladies wearing the Celine Anna CL 41375 Cat Eye sunglasses.


Holy wow that's a lot! Thank you! Don't know how you got that many but its amazing how different they look from person to person. Guess it'll be a toss up until I get them. Anxiously awaiting now!


----------



## Miss World

klb4556 said:


> Holy wow that's a lot! Thank you! Don't know how you got that many but its amazing how different they look from person to person. Guess it'll be a toss up until I get them. Anxiously awaiting now!


Yeh I found the photos online a few months back when I was debating whether or not to get them. They definitely are small but they look really chic I think. They are much smaller than the Thin Preppy you own. Small glasses are in fashion now too! I hope they suit you and you like them, if not you can always return.


----------



## klb4556

Miss World said:


> Yeh I found the photos online a few months back when I was debating whether or not to get them. They definitely are small but they look really chic I think. They are much smaller than the Thin Preppy you own. Small glasses are in fashion now too! I hope they suit you and you like them, if not you can always return.


thank you so much! I hope they don't hurt the sides of my head, and that's all I hope really  thanks!!


----------



## Miss World

Khloe Kardashian wearing the new Celine Kim CL 41444s Sunglasses in black. They are an oversized Audrey Hepburn style frame.


----------



## lotusfeet

I want a pair! Too cool [emoji41]


----------



## DeeLove90

These are all so cute! Does anyone know where to buy authentic shadow sunglasses in tortoise online? I'm finding a lot of websites but afraid of buying a fake pair after reading many reviews on different sites. Thank you !


----------



## Miss World

DeeLove90 said:


> These are all so cute! Does anyone know where to buy authentic shadow sunglasses in tortoise online? I'm finding a lot of websites but afraid of buying a fake pair after reading many reviews on different sites. Thank you !



These are the following sites I've purchased off and would recommend. I believe most of them ship worldwide. They all currently stock Celine sunglasses.

www.otticanet.com (Otticanet is based in Italy and have the best customer service).
www.sunglasses-shop.co.uk (Based in England)
www.sunglassesconnection.com.au (Based in Australia)


----------



## OneMoreDay

Did Kendall Jenner wear Celine glasses to the Dior ball? I've been wondering for ages.


----------



## Miss World

OneMoreDay said:


> Did Kendall Jenner wear Celine glasses to the Dior ball? I've been wondering for ages.
> View attachment 3760671


Yes, Kendall is wearing Celine Eva CL 41399 sunglasses in black. Kendall Jenner and Bella Hadid both own this pair.


----------



## Miss World

Here is a picture of Bella Hadid wearing the Celine 41399 Eva sunglasses.


----------



## OneMoreDay

Miss World said:


> Yes, Kendall is wearing Celine Eva CL 41399 sunglasses in black. Kendall Jenner and Bella Hadid both own this pair.


Thanks! 
Are they a classic style or were they entirely seasonal?


----------



## Miss World

OneMoreDay said:


> Thanks!
> Are they a classic style or were they entirely seasonal?



I think they are a seasonal model. I am not sure if they will be reintroduced in new colors. They sold our pretty fast when they were released. I think you can still find a pair online. The Eva model was super popular with the fashion crowd. I think once they are sold out, that's it, no more.


----------



## mil10

I'm looking at Pretty and Preppy (in Havana honey or Havana Grey) Does anyone know the difference between the two. I see them listed with the same style number


----------



## Miss World

mil10 said:


> I'm looking at Pretty and Preppy (in Havana honey or Havana Grey) Does anyone know the difference between the two. I see them listed with the same style number


Hi are you referring to the Celine 41801? There is no difference between the Pretty and Preppy. I think when they were originally released they were called Pretty but seemed to changed to Preppy. So they are the exact sunglasses and have exact model number. Hope that helps.


----------



## Brooke0502

Miss World said:


> These are the following sites I've purchased off and would recommend. I believe most of them ship worldwide. They all currently stock Celine sunglasses.
> 
> www.otticanet.com (Otticanet is based in Italy and have the best customer service).
> www.sunglasses-shop.co.uk (Based in England)
> www.sunglassesconnection.com.au (Based in Australia)



Hi Miss World, have you ever heard of EZ Contacts online? I JUST saw your recommendations (too late) I purchased this pair from them just a few days ago and I'm nervous they may not be authentic even though they guaranteed me they were?! I'm so nervous now!! They do have a 30 day money back though!!


----------



## Miss World

Brooke0502 said:


> Hi Miss World, have you ever heard of EZ Contacts online? I JUST saw your recommendations (too late) I purchased this pair from them just a few days ago and I'm nervous they may not be authentic even though they guaranteed me they were?! I'm so nervous now!! They do have a 30 day money back though!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3766640
> View attachment 3766641
> View attachment 3766642
> View attachment 3766643


Hi, what makes you think that they are not authentic? When you look at them does it feel fake or off? Judging from these pictures I cannot gaureentee without seeing clearer photos of front and not against a black background. They're so good at making fakes these days it's scary. I have this exact pair in Havana. I have not heard of EZ contacts before.


----------



## Brooke0502

Miss World said:


> Hi, what makes you think that they are not authentic? When you look at them does it feel fake or off? Judging from these pictures I cannot gaureentee without seeing clearer photos of front and not against a black background. They're so good at making fakes these days it's scary. I have this exact pair in Havana. I have not heard of EZ contacts before.



Hi again Miss World, Nothing seems to feel off persay, just wondering deep down in my gut because like you said people are so good at making fakes these days it's scary and esp when they tell you they are 100% Authentic and cost half of retail! Almost like wait a second is this too good to be true?! Also I am wondering because I am seeing different hinges on different models which may very well be but mine only have the two and I'm seeing other styles have 3! I'll post better pictures for you thoughts if you don't mind!! I almost wanted the Havana more! Do you love yours?!


----------



## Brooke0502

Brooke0502 said:


> Hi again Miss World, Nothing seems to feel off persay, just wondering deep down in my gut because like you said people are so good at making fakes these days it's scary and esp when they tell you they are 100% Authentic and cost half of retail! Almost like wait a second is this too good to be true?! Also I am wondering because I am seeing different hinges on different models which may very well be but mine only have the two and I'm seeing other styles have 3! I'll post better pictures for you thoughts if you don't mind!! I almost wanted the Havana more! Do you love yours?!


 Here is this pictures without the black cloth background! I'd like to get your thoughts on them! They said I do have a 30 return window! I feel like I've seen some where the legs bend that they have Celine there, so your Havanas? Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Miss World

Brooke0502 said:


> View attachment 3769348
> View attachment 3769349
> View attachment 3769350
> View attachment 3769351
> View attachment 3769352
> View attachment 3769353
> View attachment 3769354
> 
> Here is this pictures without the black cloth background! I'd like to get your thoughts on them! They said I do have a 30 return window! I feel like I've seen some where the legs bend that they have Celine there, so your Havanas? Thanks in advance for your help!


Hi again, judging from your pictures these Celine sunglasses do look real. Different models have different hinges depending on the style so I wouldn't be too concerned about that. However your frames do look authentic, nothing stands out as being off or incorrect. I think price wise you definitely got yourself a bargain. Hope that helps.


----------



## Brooke0502

Miss World said:


> Hi again, judging from your pictures these Celine sunglasses do look real. Different models have different hinges depending on the style so I wouldn't be too concerned about that. However your frames do look authentic, nothing stands out as being off or incorrect. I think price wise you definitely got yourself a bargain. Hope that helps.



Thank you so much Miss World! Truly appreciate your help!!


----------



## alisonanna

My Céline glasses


----------



## Miss World

alisonanna said:


> View attachment 3774964
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Céline glasses


Love them! I have been eyeing those round ones at the front for a while.


----------



## preppyboy8671

Heres mine with my XL Lugage Tote with Red Edgepaint. [emoji4]


----------



## Miss World

preppyboy8671 said:


> Heres mine with my XL Lugage Tote with Red Edgepaint. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3805106


Cool shades! Love the colour of your bag! Is it a Mini Luggage or bigger than that?


----------



## preppyboy8671

Miss World said:


> Cool shades! Love the colour of your bag! Is it a Mini Luggage or bigger than that?



Hi sorry for late reply. Its from 2010-2011 definitely larger than a mini , am not too sure but i think its LARGE before the large was discontinued


----------



## Brooke0502

Does anyone know if the 41098 are smaller version of the 41090? Normally I like bigger sunnies and I'm debating between these two but want the bigger size! Thank you in advance for your help!


----------



## Miss World

Brooke0502 said:


> Does anyone know if the 41098 are smaller version of the 41090? Normally I like bigger sunnies and I'm debating between these two but want the bigger size! Thank you in advance for your help!


They are the same size however the Celine 41090 is the classic Celine Catherine model and it is the one you would find in most stores. It does not have the Celine name written on the side. The 41098 is known as the 'alternative fit' model as it has a higher nose bridge; designed for those who usually find that sunglasses slip off their small noses. It has the Celine name on one of the external arms. But they both look pretty much identical when worn.


----------



## Brooke0502

Miss World said:


> They are the same size however the Celine 41090 is the classic Celine Catherine model and it is the one you would find in most stores. It does not have the Celine name written on the side. The 41098 is known as the 'alternative fit' model as it has a higher nose bridge; designed for those who usually find that sunglasses slip off their small noses. It has the Celine name on one of the external arms. But they both look pretty much identical when worn.



Thank you, I tried the 41098 on in Nordies but I felt like they were a little smaller frame wise than I'd like but fit my nose bridge fine! Maybe I should stick with those since I know they fit esp if they are the same size wise! Thank you Miss World, you are seriously brilliant


----------



## Brooke0502

Miss World, I hope you don't mind me asking to confirm, on the 41098 they only have Celine listed on one side (I wish they listed it on both) where as the 41090 don't have Celine on either side is that correct? I haven't had a chance to get back to nordies yet and I can't make up my mind (I want the Tilda also)! Can a girl just get them all lol!!


----------



## Miss World

Brooke0502 said:


> Miss World, I hope you don't mind me asking to confirm, on the 41098 they only have Celine listed on one side (I wish they listed it on both) where as the 41090 don't have Celine on either side is that correct? I haven't had a chance to get back to nordies yet and I can't make up my mind (I want the Tilda also)! Can a girl just get them all lol!!


Hi Brooke0502, from my understanding the Celine name is only listed on one side of the CL 41098. Celine is very minimal when it comes to branding, most of their sunglasses don't have the name. Tilda is a fabulous design too but don't think it has the name on the side?


----------



## Brooke0502

Miss World said:


> Hi Brooke0502, from my understanding the Celine name is only listed on one side of the CL 41098. Celine is very minimal when it comes to branding, most of their sunglasses don't have the name. Tilda is a fabulous design too but don't think it has the name on the side?



Thank you Miss World, I had no idea about the being minimal when branding, it does make sense though! Oh the Tildas are beautiful also, decisions decisions  I will take one of each please and thank you  thank you again!


----------



## bongsunthecat

Bought this when I was in Paris.. out on picnic with me


----------



## Saffron Skye

I've just purchased a pair - Celine Marta 41093S Blue/Tortoise.  Been a while since I've posted a photo/image on here, so it may be slow relearning process.


----------



## Newre

could someone help authenticate these sunnies?? They’re Celine cl 41371/s. They feel great, strong hinges and thick frames, not flimsy. I found them at Marshall’s for $100 cad. I can’t seem any really trustworthy versions online but there are a few images of Allesandra ambrosio wearing them from 2016 so maybe just an older model..
I’ve seen some Celine glasses with the line going across the bottom letters on the inside frame and some without.. wondering if that is a branding thing or something that makes them questionable. Thanks!


----------



## celines0mean

have the baby audrey sunglasses discontinued?


----------



## Miss World

Newre said:


> could someone help authenticate these sunnies?? They’re Celine cl 41371/s. They feel great, strong hinges and thick frames, not flimsy. I found them at Marshall’s for $100 cad. I can’t seem any really trustworthy versions online but there are a few images of Allesandra ambrosio wearing them from 2016 so maybe just an older model..
> I’ve seen some Celine glasses with the line going across the bottom letters on the inside frame and some without.. wondering if that is a branding thing or something that makes them questionable. Thanks!


Hi, these look very authentic to me. A few of my Celine’s have the line going through the internal lettering so no need to worry. I think Celine changed manufactures sometime back so might be reason for the descepency.


----------



## Miss World

celines0mean said:


> have the baby audrey sunglasses discontinued?


I think production of the Baby Audrey is being slowly phased out. It was a very indemand model and pretty much sells out every time it’s in stock. So if you love it get a pair ASAP. I’m so glad I got mine, very classic!


----------



## interest_ch

Hi, I bought a celine sunglass at Ruelala and I am not sure if it is authentic or not and there is a wired paper said 'safino' in the package. Can anyone please help take a look? Ruelala seems to have more Celine sunglasses on sale, so it might be a good reference for those interested in buying. Thx!


----------



## yonja71

Miss World said:


> Hi guys, I thought i would start a thread about anything and everything about Celine sunglasses and Eyewear.
> 
> Please feel free to share photos of your own sunglasses or give opinions on particular models. Also help others try and i.d model names and numbers of Celine sunglasses.
> 
> Also please feel to post photos of Celebrities wearing Celine sunglasses. Also write the model name or number if you know it.
> 
> I hope this will be a great reference thread for Celine sunglasses.



Hi, I bought these on e bay on a whim and I am not sure if they are authentic. I would be so grateful if you could give me your opinion. Thank you


----------



## Miss World

yonja71 said:


> Hi, I bought these on e bay on a whim and I am not sure if they are authentic. I would be so grateful if you could give me your opinion. Thank you


Authentic  and absolutely beautiful colour might I add!


----------



## Miss World

interest_ch said:


> Hi, I bought a celine sunglass at Ruelala and I am not sure if it is authentic or not and there is a wired paper said 'safino' in the package. Can anyone please help take a look? Ruelala seems to have more Celine sunglasses on sale, so it might be a good reference for those interested in buying. Thx!


The sunglasses and case look very authentic, nothing seems off or fake. Where does it say ‘safino’ instead of ‘safilo’?


----------



## Miss World

Hi just letting you know Celine has officially changed manufacturers for their sunglasses. They were produced by Safilo now they will be produced by Thelios which is a part of LVMH-Marcolin.


----------



## Miss World

Hi just letting you all know Celine has officially changed manufacturers for their sunglasses. They were produced by Safilo now they will be produced by Thelios which is a LMVH-Marcolin venture. The sunglasses apparently will be made of higher quality, more unique acetate colours and better lenses. Also the cases and model numbers will change. This is for the 2018 production on wards, you’ll still find former models in store.


----------



## katiex11

Hi! I purchased a pair of Celine 41093/S Marta sunglasses from Tradesy last year. I question the authenticity of them, just because I am paranoid about the authenticity of anything if not purchased directly from the designer or official retailers, like Saks, Bloomingdales, Sunglasshut etc. One strange thing I noticed, are these little lines that are barely noticeable in between the letters on the Celine logo. I'm including some images below, could you please take a look at them and tell me if anything seems off. In addition, I'm looking to purchase another pair of Celine 41393/S sunglasses in Havana Brown. i'm not even sure what the name of that model is? I saw them available on EZ Contacts. Do you know the legitimacy of that website? I've heard mixed things. i just worry that some fakes are that good, that most wouldn't even notice the slight differences. Below are the images of the Black Marta sunglasses I currently own, and here is the link to the Havana Marta sunglasses i want to purchase: 
https://www.ezcontacts.com/product/sunglasses/383573/celine-41393-s


----------



## Brosmos

Wow. I expected Dior sunglasses to cost much more


----------



## MotoChiq

My first pair of Celine sunnies. So happy that they are polarized too


----------



## naturutan

Hi!
I just bought a pair of Celine Frida (CL 41080/S)  sunglasses from a seller on Ebay. My gut feeling when I got them was that they weren't authentic, but I'm really no expert at this! Can you take a look at the photos and let me know what you think? Grateful for any input. Here's to hoping I'm just paranoid! [A


----------



## baglvr2012

MotoChiq said:


> My first pair of Celine sunnies. So happy that they are polarized too
> View attachment 4066529


Are these the new Catherines?  I didn't know they come polarized?!?!??? Would you know if other Celines are polarized?


----------



## MotoChiq

baglvr2012 said:


> Are these the new Catherines?  I didn't know they come polarized?!?!??? Would you know if other Celines are polarized?



I bought them at Nordstrom's and they just list it as 54mm Square Sunglasses 

I did find out from the SA who helped me that if there's a 3P at the end of the model number then it means that they are polarized


----------



## Tthebunny

Hi there,

I just bought 2 pairs of Celine online and they come in different cases and boxes. Now I’m really nervous and anxious to know if these are authentic. Please help.

Thanks

The first one


----------



## Tthebunny

The second one

This one look off to me but I never had Celine before.

Thank you


----------



## Miss World

tippng said:


> The second one
> 
> This one look off to me but I never had Celine before.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> View attachment 4092787
> View attachment 4092788
> View attachment 4092789
> View attachment 4092790
> View attachment 4092791
> View attachment 4092792
> View attachment 4092793


All the packaging is 100% fake. I’m sure the sunglasses are too but the photos of the sunglasses aren’t clear enough.


----------



## Tthebunny

Miss World said:


> All the packaging is 100% fake. I’m sure the sunglasses are too but the photos of the sunglasses aren’t clear enough.



Hi Miss World, 

Thank you for your reply. Would there be any specific thing you would like to see from the sunglasses? I’ll retake picture for you.


----------



## carissacalista

Can anyone kindly help me to authenticate this Celine sunglasses? Bought online from reputable seller but I’m not 100% sure


----------



## mayette

Can anyone confirm that these Catherines (41098 S) are authentic and Asian fit? Some listings I’ve seen for this smaller size have “CELINE” on the outer left temple, while these do not. I also don’t feel like these nose pads are wide/elevated enough to really be Asian fit... the frames still sit low on my nose. There is a Nordstrom Rack tag attached to them. I bought them on Tradesy and have 4 days to initiate a return. Please help!


----------



## Kajleen

Do you guys think that might by possible that amazon selling fake celine sunglases? The prices look pretty low to me https://www.amazon.com/Celine/b/ref...8889169011&field-lbr_brands_browse-bin=Celine


----------



## mandabeezy

Hi, does anyone know if the names of sunglasses have been changed? I’m trying to look for the Catherine style, but no luck. Styles look the same, but is quality still there?


----------



## Thejewelryblonde

mandabeezy said:


> Hi, does anyone know if the names of sunglasses have been changed? I’m trying to look for the Catherine style, but no luck. Styles look the same, but is quality still there?



Yes they did change all sunglasses references back in 2017. They now work with a new manufacturer which is why they changed all their references (my SA told me so). I do not remember the new name for the Catherine design sorry! But give them a call to inquire; they should be able to tell.
Ps: I was told the quality was improved too.


----------



## mandabeezy

Thejewelryblonde said:


> Yes they did change all sunglasses references back in 2017. They now work with a new manufacturer which is why they changed all their references (my SA told me so). I do not remember the new name for the Catherine design sorry! But give them a call to inquire; they should be able to tell.
> Ps: I was told the quality was improved too.


Thank you for your help!


----------



## Hannah Zhang

Hey guys! I bought these Celine Edge sunglasses off of Poshmark and was wondering if they were authentic? Any tips on what to spot would be great! Thank you


----------



## Hannah Zhang

View attachment 4353739
View attachment 4353738
View attachment 4353737

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Hey guys! I bought these Celine Edge sunglasses off of Poshmark and was wondering if they were authentic?


----------



## Miss World

carissacalista said:


> View attachment 4112505
> View attachment 4112506
> View attachment 4112501
> View attachment 4112505
> View attachment 4112501
> View attachment 4112505
> View attachment 4112501
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone kindly help me to authenticate this Celine sunglasses? Bought online from reputable seller but I’m not 100% sure


These Celine Thin Shadow sunglasses are authentic Celine.


----------



## Miss World

mayette said:


> Can anyone confirm that these Catherines (41098 S) are authentic and Asian fit? Some listings I’ve seen for this smaller size have “CELINE” on the outer left temple, while these do not. I also don’t feel like these nose pads are wide/elevated enough to really be Asian fit... the frames still sit low on my nose. There is a Nordstrom Rack tag attached to them. I bought them on Tradesy and have 4 days to initiate a return. Please help!


I am not sure if you kept the sunglasses, but these are authentic Celine Catherine 41098 Small Asian Fit sunglasses.


----------



## Miss World

Hannah Zhang said:


> View attachment 4353740
> View attachment 4353739
> View attachment 4353738
> View attachment 4353737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys! I bought these Celine Edge sunglasses off of Poshmark and was wondering if they were authentic? Any tips on what to spot would be great! Thank you





Hannah Zhang said:


> View attachment 4353739
> View attachment 4353738
> View attachment 4353737
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys! I bought these Celine Edge sunglasses off of Poshmark and was wondering if they were authentic?



Hi Hannah Zhang, these are authentic Celine Edge 41468 sunglasses. Cheers


----------



## JessieGalal

Do you all think the shadow is still on trend? Will it ever go out of fashion?or a classic to stay?


----------



## Miss World

JessieGalal said:


> Do you all think the shadow is still on trend? Will it ever go out of fashion?or a classic to stay?


I think it is a classic now. If you like large or oversized sunglasses then these would still be perfect. Great oversized celebrity look.


----------



## kline1234

Hi there - do you know if the Celine sunglasses sold on hogiesonline.co.uk are authentic? They have great reviews online and ebay as well. The one I am considering is the Sacha sunglasses: https://www.hogiesonline.co.uk/sunglasses/celine-sacha-black-ladies-sunglasses-cl41376-s-807/ 

Would love to know what you think!


----------



## razadrad

Hi Miss World, 
I bought these Celine Eva glasses on Postmark and I just wanted to make sure they're authentic before I authorize payment.
https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Celine-Eva-sunglasses-5cc9b316264a551f7983fa2b


----------



## Brazinda

Hi! Do you know anyone selling the Celine Edge Sunglasses? I know they stopped making them but I’m desperate for them. Been trying to find them for years


----------



## starlitgrove

Hi everyone! Anyone from London who’s had their Celine sunnies tightened by an optician? Can you recommend which optician to go to? I got these New Preppy glasses on sale at Bicester but they are a bit loose. I was told at the store that I could just have them tightened by any optician but wondering if you have any tried and tested ones?


----------



## Castor

Does anyone have  recommendations for Céline sunglasses that suit a quite small, heart-shaped face? 
Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ls3009

Hi Miss World,

I’m looking at these glasses and would love to know if you think they’re genuine from the limited photos I have! 

Thanks so much


----------



## Castor

Castor said:


> Does anyone have  recommendations for Céline  that suit a quite small, heart-shaped face?
> Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


Let me try to answer my own question 
Ve just bought two pairs, one pre-loved old Céline Thin Mary:


And one new Celine CL4300IN in black. I love them both. I don’t know of the CL4300IN have a name. I’d be grateful if anyone could tell me. 


Thank you for letting me share my new loves.


----------



## bgooch3

Brazinda said:


> Hi! Do you know anyone selling the Celine Edge Sunglasses? I know they stopped making them but I’m desperate for them. Been trying to find them for years


I am looking as well, or even a good knock off.. Hey I'm desperate.. LOL


----------



## Miss World

razadrad said:


> Hi Miss World,
> I bought these Celine Eva glasses on Postmark and I just wanted to make sure they're authentic before I authorize payment.
> https://poshmark.com/listing/Authentic-Celine-Eva-sunglasses-5cc9b316264a551f7983fa2b


These are authentic Celine Eva 41399 sunglasses.


----------



## Miss World

ls3009 said:


> Hi Miss World,
> 
> I’m looking at these glasses and would love to know if you think they’re genuine from the limited photos I have!
> 
> Thanks so much


Very hard to tell from such distant photos but they are authentic by the look of it, nothing dodgy or off that I can see.


----------



## DrDDrD

@Miss World Hi, I saw these of off ebay, and I was wondering if they were authentic? Do let me know if you need better pictures! Thank you so much in advance!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Wom...Eye/293158028690?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144


----------



## Miss World

DrDDrD said:


> @Miss World Hi, I saw these of off ebay, and I was wondering if they were authentic? Do let me know if you need better pictures! Thank you so much in advance!
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Wom...Eye/293158028690?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144


Very hard to tell from the photos. But from what I can see they don’t seem fake. They appear to be the Celine Small Catherine model. I need to see exactly what they say on the inside of the arms to be 100% sure.


----------



## Kim O'Meara

Hi there,

I’m hoping someone might be able to help. I’m thinking of buying some Celine Catherine Small glasses. I’ve looked on eBay and all over but  conscious they might not suit my face. It’s a bit narrow and small-ish. I wondered if anyone had experience with this site?
https://www.hogiesonline.co.uk/sung...MI1YX7iYHJ4wIVzLHtCh0Y8grAEAQYAyABEgKx1fD_BwE

Thanks


----------



## starrysky7

Can anyone tell me if these are authentic? I don’t own any Célines yet so don’t know what to look for... I believe they’re the 41071 model. This pouch looks somewhat unpractical, does anyone have that with their Céline sunnies?


----------



## picky picky

Hi, I think I was too quick to purchase these Celine Baby Audrey (41053/S) sunglasses and am hoping someone else can take a look and let me know if you think they're authentic or not. I'm concerned that the 'CE' mark normally on the side next to the "CELINE MADE IN ITALY"  text on the right arm is missing. 

Here's the original eBay link: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/CELINE-Bab...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Apologies for the poor quality photos! The text on glasses looks is gold in real life. What do you all think? It's not too late for me to file a return.


----------



## baghagg

starrysky7 said:


> Can anyone tell me if these are authentic? I don’t own any Célines yet so don’t know what to look for... I believe they’re the 41071 model. This pouch looks somewhat unpractical, does anyone have that with their Céline sunnies?


I have this same pouch for 2 pairs of Celine sunglasses which I personally purchased from Neiman Marcus.  Hth


----------



## Rainforever200

Model ??


----------



## Miss World

Rainforever200 said:


> View attachment 4531289
> View attachment 4531290
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Model ??


Hi these sunglasses are the Celine Radical 41057 Sunglasses. They feature unique flat lenses. They were very popular pair with celebrities so might be a bit hard to find this model. I think you may be able to find them on eBay or preloved.


----------



## Miss World

starrysky7 said:


> Can anyone tell me if these are authentic? I don’t own any Célines yet so don’t know what to look for... I believe they’re the 41071 model. This pouch looks somewhat unpractical, does anyone have that with their Céline sunnies?


Hi the case is authentic. All new Celine sunglasses that are manufactured will come with this case.


----------



## Martita

Can anyone tell me if these are authentic? 
https://www.lubiemode.pl/strona-produktu/okulary-celine
Thank you in advance for your support


----------



## Miss World

Martita said:


> Can anyone tell me if these are authentic?
> https://www.lubiemode.pl/strona-produktu/okulary-celine
> Thank you in advance for your support


I have never seen this Celine model before.


----------



## jsqk

Can anyone help identify which exact model these celine sunglasses are??


----------



## ztory

Can I get some help to identify this model of Celine sunglasses? Is the model the same as available in the current collection but just another color? Thanks!


----------



## sw33ty93x

Hi, can someone please tell me if these Celine edge sunglasses are authentic? I have provided the link below to the sunglasses where you can see all the pictures posted by the seller of this particular item that I purchased: https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-edge-sunglasses-100-authentic-5db9aa43c953d8e410b97f3c


----------



## Miss World

sw33ty93x said:


> Hi, can someone please tell me if these Celine edge sunglasses are authentic? I have provided the link below to the sunglasses where you can see all the pictures posted by the seller of this particular item that I purchased: https://poshmark.com/listing/Celine-edge-sunglasses-100-authentic-5db9aa43c953d8e410b97f3c


They look authentic based on the pictures


----------



## Miss World

ztory said:


> Can I get some help to identify this model of Celine sunglasses? Is the model the same as available in the current collection but just another color? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4558849


It is the Celine ‘New Audrey’ Sunglasses. They have had this model for years and yes it’s still being produced in the current season. It’s a Celine classic now. I think the model number is called Celine CL4002 now.


----------



## ashaloha

Hi there - I bought these Edge Sunglasses off of ebay but I think they're fake. They came with a carrying case, cleaning cloth, and "authenticity card". However:
- Logo on the outside doesn't seem big enough or placed properly.
- quality doesn't feel durable.
- the angle with the glasses and the arms doesn't seem quite right.
- glasses do not properly close when folded.

See pictures:


----------



## kiernancinque

Would you happen to know if these glasses are authentic?


----------



## ls3009

@Miss World hi Miss World, I hope you’re staying safe  could you please help me authenticate this Celine Edge sunglasses? I bought them from Vestiaire but have my suspicions - they don’t lean at an angle like I’ve seen other pairs due when set down. They also came with no case and what looks like a fake cleaning cloth  thank you so much


----------



## beautymagpie

Hi ladies!

I wondered if you might be able to help me please. Over the years I've been tempted by the Catherine, Marta and Audrey. Cat eye tend to suit me a bit better. I have a small face, high cheek bones low nose bridge (apparently) and my day to day glasses have a fairly narrow nose /bridge size.

I can't really work out what size to try and would be grateful for any tips.

I can't really work out whether baby and Asian fit is the same or what the sizes translate to on the Celine website (the size guide won't load on mobile).

Thanks so much


----------



## galliano_girl

Hi! I want Celine Tilda sooo much!! But I wanted nude color, and don't know if it will suit me, and maybe I should buy just black or turtle. If anybody has Tilda in any color pleeeease show me how it looks on you!!


----------



## beautymagpie

I bought my first pair of Celine sunglasses and I bought the adjusted fit, 49mm size. They are the best fitting sunglasses I've ever owned. 

I'm not sure of the model name but they are the Butterfly style in tortoiseshell - https://www.celine.com/en-gb/celine...fly-sunglasses-in-acetate-4S005CPLB.19HD.html

They are quite big so I took a million selfies to judge their size but in the end when I compared them to all my other sunglasses, even though the frame is bigger than those, I got used to the size and just preferred them.


----------



## ls3009

Hi all,

I’ve finally managed to get my hands on a pair of Celine Edge sunglasses - does anyone else have a pair to compare experiences? I don’t know if my head is huge but I find they’re very tight on my head! 
Does anyone know whether they made two versions of the Edge style? Looking at the influencers that have them on Instagram, some people have a style that are more angled and some people have a style that are quite straight and don’t have the signature “Edge” tilt.

Thanks so much


----------



## Miss World

beautymagpie said:


> I bought my first pair of Celine sunglasses and I bought the adjusted fit, 49mm size. They are the best fitting sunglasses I've ever owned.
> 
> I'm not sure of the model name but they are the Butterfly style in tortoiseshell - https://www.celine.com/en-gb/celine...fly-sunglasses-in-acetate-4S005CPLB.19HD.html
> 
> They are quite big so I took a million selfies to judge their size but in the end when I compared them to all my other sunglasses, even though the frame is bigger than those, I got used to the size and just preferred them.
> 
> View attachment 4744849
> View attachment 4744850


They look great on you! You can find the model number inside the arms of the  sunglasses. I think these might be the classic ‘Marta’ sunglasses.


----------



## beautymagpie

Miss World said:


> They look great on you! You can find the model number inside the arms of the  sunglasses. I think these might be the classic ‘Marta’ sunglasses.



Thanks  Yeah I thought they looked a bit like Marta’s. I’m definitely hooked on the feeling of sunglasses that fit so well.


----------



## beautymagpie

I’m debating getting a different pair to alternate with the Marta’s. One that’s a little smaller in the frame and Celine’s SA has recommended two. I really like the adjusted fit option with Celine - I think it made the Marta's fit so much better than any other sunglasses I've owned - and I've always liked the look of the small Catherine and baby Audrey.

So she suggested:

https://www.celine.com/en-fr/celine...ate-with-polarized-lenses-4S102CPLP.38NO.html - available in adjusted fit

and: https://www.celine.com/en-fr/celine...eye-sunglasses-in-acetate-4S003CPEB.38NO.html - not available in adjusted fit

But I can't decide which is more sensible to go for. One with the fit I like, one that's more of a style I like - although they're both pretty similar. The baby Audrey's look small on some pics I've seen and pretty big on others so I'm torn.

Any thoughts or opinions welcomed


----------



## beautymagpie

New Celine Baby Audrey! They are a bit smaller than the Marta’s in the frame. I think these are such a classic design, I don’t need any others to mix and match with except the Marta’s.


----------



## fractalica

Love my Celine Lola sunglasses!


----------



## Chansch

I was watching a Jaime Xie video (from 2 years ago) and she showed Celine sunglasses, I screenshotted it so I really hope you can help me figure out which style this is!





The video:  (from 1:13)

Thank you so much!☺


----------



## Shea

Hi, does anyone here authenticate Celine sunglasses? I noticed some older requests have not received a reply. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Shea

Miss World said:


> They look great on you! You can find the model number inside the arms of the  sunglasses. I think these might be the classic ‘Marta’ sunglasses.



Miss World, can you help me with these? Are they authentic? I think they are but need to make sure. Thank you in advance


----------



## Miss World

Shea said:


> Miss World, can you help me with these? Are they authentic? I think they are but need to make sure. Thank you in advance
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951477
> View attachment 4951478
> View attachment 4951479
> View attachment 4951480
> View attachment 4951481


Hi, based on the photos they appear to be authentic.


----------



## Shea

Miss World said:


> Hi, based on the photos they appear to be authentic.


Thank you so much! How about these? I feel they are, but maybe you could have a look. This is the same model, right? They did change the code for their Catherines, but the sunglasses seem exactly the same. Am I right?


----------



## Miss World

Shea said:


> Thank you so much! How about these? I feel they are, but maybe you could have a look. This is the same model, right? They did change the code for their Catherines, but the sunglasses seem exactly the same. Am I right?
> 
> View attachment 4951947
> View attachment 4951948
> View attachment 4951949
> View attachment 4951950
> View attachment 4951951


Hi, no problem  Yes these are still the Celine Catherine model. Celine sunglasses are now produced by eyewear Manufacturer's Thelios and they changed the model number to CL 4004IN.  These look authentic based on the pics


----------



## Shea

Miss World said:


> Hi, no problem  Yes these are still the Celine Catherine model. Celine sunglasses are now produced by eyewear Manufacturer's Thelios and they changed the model number to CL 4004IN.  These look authentic based on the pics


Thank you once again 


Can you have a look at these cases please? I am not sure if they are authentic. The soft one seems so, but the leather one doesn’t (the box belongs to the leather case with gold letters). The letters seem too gold. Oh, I don’t know.


----------



## Edonis06

Hey guys I'm a man and I'm new on the forum. And I would have plenty of questions to ask later on  anyway here is my first question for you :

I have been looking for the Céline shadow sunglasses and now think to buy them but not sure if it will suit and look stylish for a man, but I just found them so beautiful 
So do you think I could and should wear them? 

This specific model. 




	

		
			
		

		
	
Thanks a lot for all your advice


----------



## Dkay6

My new sunnies— they are SO over the top but I love them! Kim Kardashian has been spotted wearing these


----------



## 007vivian

Hi, I was wondering if I could get all of your opinions on whether these Celine Edge sunglasses are authentic. Thank you 

@Miss World


----------



## Miss World

Edonis06 said:


> Hey guys I'm a man and I'm new on the forum. And I would have plenty of questions to ask later on  anyway here is my first question for you :
> 
> I have been looking for the Céline shadow sunglasses and now think to buy them but not sure if it will suit and look stylish for a man, but I just found them so beautiful
> So do you think I could and should wear them?
> 
> This specific model.
> View attachment 4991523
> 
> View attachment 4991525
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot for all your advice


They are definitely a unisex style. They are big, chunky and the flat top makes them more unisex. I don’t think the design is feminine; it’s stylish and edgy. If you like them and they suit you, go for them!


----------



## Miss World

007vivian said:


> Hi, I was wondering if I could get all of your opinions on whether these Celine Edge sunglasses are authentic. Thank you
> 
> @Miss World


Hi, I can’t be 110% sure until seen something in real life. But based on these photos they look good


----------



## Miss World

Dkay6 said:


> View attachment 5030194
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new sunnies— they are SO over the top but I love them! Kim Kardashian has been spotted wearing these


Oh my gosh! The sunglasses look absolutely stunning on you! Oversized perfection. I’ve seen a few people on Instagram with these sunglasses and I really want them too!!


----------



## 007vivian

Miss World said:


> Hi, I can’t be 110% sure until seen something in real life. But based on these photos they look good


Thank you for your help @Miss World ! I was doubtful that they’re real since the hardware on this pair is silver and on every other pair online they’re gold...also they don’t seem to have the tilt that Edge sunglasses are known for. Should these be red flags?


----------



## Miss World

007vivian said:


> Thank you for your help @Miss World ! I was doubtful that they’re real since the hardware on this pair is silver and on every other pair online they’re gold...also they don’t seem to have the tilt that Edge sunglasses are known for. Should these be red flags?


Yeah it's so hard to tell from these photos. Normally i can spot a fake pretty quickly. The edge has been produced with silver hardware too  depending on when the pair was produced. So when you wear them on your face it doesn't look tilted? Just completely flat?


----------



## Oliviarose87

Hey! I have the black baby audreys and I love them, I recently purchased the Havana in the baby Audrey but returned as I found it really red toned. Since then I’ve been on the hunt for a celine pair in a dark hanava. I really like this colour in the Catherine but it’s not available anymore. Anyone know if celine does a similar Havana colour in the Catherine or baby audrey? Thanks


----------



## Dkay6

Miss World said:


> Oh my gosh! The sunglasses look absolutely stunning on you! Oversized perfection. I’ve seen a few people on Instagram with these sunglasses and I really want them too!!


Thank you


----------



## 1lohlis

Hi, can someone please authenticate these Celine baby audrey sunglasses?

Thanks


----------



## 1lohlis

1lohlis said:


> Hi, can someone please authenticate these Celine baby audrey sunglasses?
> 
> Thanks


 @Miss World


----------



## packhorse

Hellooo, does anyone have any experience of current CELINE (i.e. Hedi Slimane) sunglasses with regard to quality.

I understand that glasses / sunglasses are a generally hugely profitable product and they are mainly made by a handful of companies that have the whole market and I don't want to splash out on them if they are not as good as a more boutique brand! Thanks!


----------



## Miss World

packhorse said:


> Hellooo, does anyone have any experience of current CELINE (i.e. Hedi Slimane) sunglasses with regard to quality.
> 
> I understand that glasses / sunglasses are a generally hugely profitable product and they are mainly made by a handful of companies that have the whole market and I don't want to splash out on them if they are not as good as a more boutique brand! Thanks!


The quality is actually amazing now. They are made by Thelios who make impeccably quality eyewear that is not mass produced.


----------



## packhorse

Miss World said:


> The quality is actually amazing now. They are made by Thelios who make impeccably quality eyewear that is not mass produced.


Hey ah that's great to know! They do look pretty good. I am going to check them in store and take the plunge when I'm set on a pair I think!


----------



## jhs001

_hi! Any thoughts on the authenticity of these? Purchased in expensively on eBay. No case, thoughts? Thanks in advance! _


----------



## jhs001

jhs001 said:


> _hi! Any thoughts on the authenticity of these? Purchased in expensively on eBay. No case, thoughts? Thanks in advance! _



Sorry to repost. Curious if anyone has an opinion on the glasses above. Thanks very much!


----------



## chrunchy

Hello,
does anybody know, if the Celine Edge sunglasses were produced in different sizes? 51mm and 53mm? 
Thank you!


----------



## amj7

Hi! Does anyone know the style# of the sunnies in the middle?  I believe they are the oversized Audreys. Thank you!


----------



## TheCathmeister1

Miss World said:


> The quality is actually amazing now. They are made by Thelios who make impeccably quality eyewear that is not mass produced.


I've bought a few of the new Celine sunglasses and I think they don't even compare to the quality of the previous iterations.  They are light weight and feel very "plastic-y."  They are perhaps made of the same material as before, but I feel like something has changed and not for the better.  I'd love to hear what you think about it!


----------



## Miss World

TheCathmeister1 said:


> I've bought a few of the new Celine sunglasses and I think they don't even compare to the quality of the previous iterations.  They are light weight and feel very "plastic-y."  They are perhaps made of the same material as before, but I feel like something has changed and not for the better.  I'd love to hear what you think about it!


Hi  interesting, which model did you get? I've had so many pairs of Celine sunglasses over the years, both under their previous manufacturer and through Thelios, and i've never had issues with the quality. I've noticed that they appear to be making their sunglasses more 'lightweight' now, because their older models used thicker acetate which was amazing quality, but were obviously heavier to wear on the face. I personally love the thicker acetates as they feel sturdy and good quality like sunglasses they used to manufacturer decades ago. The lighter ones feel a bit more flimsy and i hope they don't end up feeling like the generic designer sunglasses that are sold at most sunglass hut stores etc.


----------



## ketyprincess

Hi, I’m new here and would very much appreciate is someone (Miss World) could tell me if my Celine sunglasses are the real deal.

I got three pairs and the last pair (CL40005F) got me thinking because on the glasses there is preposition over E and on the case that came with them there isn’t.

Each of the three seems sturdy and good on their own, but this mismatch between the case and glasses bugs me..


----------



## fashionelite

What is the difference between adjusted fit and international fit? I can’t find any info online


----------



## edenoh

Hi, @Miss World ! I would so appreciate it if you had any thoughts on whether these Celine Edge sunglasses are authentic? Thank you so much.


----------



## eedie

Hi @Miss World 
Could you please help me authenticate these Celine Edge sunglasses?
The person selling seems to be selling other genuine items.
Only think that are worrying me is the 53 19 on the inside arm. Others I’ve seen have 51 18 I think?
Also the angle where the frame meets the arm seems wrong.
thanks so much!


----------



## BarefootContessa

Does anyone use a cord/chain for their sunglasse? I tend to clip mine on my shirt when taking them off on the go (I look ridiculous with them in my hair), but nearly lost them twice. I’m wondering if a chain or even a case on a chain that I could wear would be a good option. Thoughts? Experiences?


----------



## Antigone

I've been lusting after the Celine sunglasses but they're so expensive. But now, with Christmas around...are they worth the price?


----------



## BarefootContessa

Antigone said:


> I've been lusting after the Celine sunglasses but they're so expensive. But now, with Christmas around...are they worth the price?


Treat yourself  I think that if you opt for a classic model, you'll get lots of wear out of it... They are stunning, great quality, and comfortable too.


----------

